# 2014 Corvette Stingray



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Somebody post up some pics of this one. Fabulous looking machine. I am on phone so cant grab any right now


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I wish they doubled the price and made it a proper car.........


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Love Vettes but that is just to much like a Camero for me to admire to square in the body shape. ship


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks nice of course.

I suspect it'll tear it up just fine.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Accept2 said:


> I wish they doubled the price and made it a proper car.........


It's a smokin' machine actually, the best they've made. Unfortunately it still suffers from that Corvette stigma, however unfairly.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

If money were no object, I would own this one: 1955 - first V-8, I believe 500 were made.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant stand the ass end of that one. While it may be a great driving machine, no points on design from me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll take it!!!


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

What he said 



Milkman said:


> Looks nice of course.
> 
> I suspect it'll tear it up just fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the look of the whole car and especially the back end. It does look a lot like the Camaro back end and I like it on the Camaro too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

That's a vette? Looks squished to me. Growing up I had a girl friend who's dad had a '66 Stingray. She was very popular 'cause every once in a while she'd borrow daddy's car. Now that was a Vette. She was a nice girl too, kinda cute in a Vette sorta way.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> If money were no object, I would own this one: 1955 - first V-8, I believe 500 were made.


I almost agree with you, but I would go one year later. They didn't upgrade the brakes until the year after they switched to the V8.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The C2s were my favorite. Give me a big block '67, or a '63 split window.
The C3 StingRays are nice too.

I do like the latest version.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not really a corvette fan, but truth is the vette gets a bum rap. it's actually a very cool car, and the price is in line with it's competition. especially when you consider the branding. and all of you prs private stock/fender custom shop/gibson fans have to give chevy a pass here. branding is easily as much a part of things as actual performance. everyone loves lamborghinis. until they catch fire, as many of them are known to do. the corvette got hit by the emissions guys back in the 70's, like all muscle cars did. many of them died out or rec'd major redesigns. chevy soldiered on as the bean counters and lawyers began to carry more weight as they spoke of liabilities. all american car manufacturers went through the same thing. the camaro, the firebird, the mustang, all went thru years and years of suck. the charger, dart, chevelle, they all disappeared. look what became of the challenger before it died. it became a whole nother car. a wimpy little shitbox. the corvette of the last decade+ is a pretty serious sports car.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

At a $53k MSRP (Base) and 460 HP you are getting a lot of muscle for the money


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

go to the chevy site and build one with all the options. $75k and seriously gnarly.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The first good looking vette since 1962 in my opinion and the c1 vettes are a totaly different looking car. Never been a fan, some c5 and c6 vettes look ok. The two biggest downsides to a vette have always been that most are auto trans driven by old men and that it a had a chevy interior. It's better now, but chevy still lacks in the interior department if you ask me. That goes for the whole GM/Chevy lineup.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it from the front, but around the back it's the same as Camaros/Cadillacs/Escalades - they all look like somebody from HOT WHEELS/MATTEL designed them. That trio is just ugly all over.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the things I always liked about the Vette was that it was immediately recognizable - even through the major body redesigns, as a Vette.

This one is a nice looking car, but you could have told me it was a Nissan and I would have believed you.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I see a huge difference.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too. The camaro is butt ugly!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I see a huge difference.


 Too similar for me.
Tbh, I like the sleeker, more exotic looks of the previous model generation.

still, a good value in terms of performance.
i thnk the use of the name Stingray is inappropriate though, as it really doesn't echo either it's namesakes (the car or the fish). Just a marketing cash grab.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Diablo said:


> i thnk the use of the name Stingray is inappropriate though, as it really doesn't echo either it's namesakes (the car or the fish). Just a marketing cash grab.


I don't think so. RETRO is in now days. Look at all the old car names that have been reincarnated over the last few years. Challenger, Dart, Charger, Camaro SS and RS and the soon to be built Z28, BOSS 302 and the California Special Mustangs. GM is pushing their SS Impalas too. The Stingray makes sense.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

*Vintage Corvette has been daily driver for 50 years*

Ann-Shirley Goodell ordered her new Corvette roadster on Jan. 15, 1962 at 
King Chevrolet in Cincinnati, Ohio. The car cost $3,747.85 with taxes and license. 
This was slightly more than her annual salary as a nurse.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Love that roadster!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

New Camaro.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I sure hope they changed the interior on the Camaro. The exterior of the car is ok, the front end looks nice but it has the ugliest dash in the history of cars!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

I agree. Blech!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TA462 said:


> I don't think so. RETRO is in now days. Look at all the old car names that have been reincarnated over the last few years. Challenger, Dart, Charger, Camaro SS and RS and the soon to be built Z28, BOSS 302 and the California Special Mustangs. GM is pushing their SS Impalas too. The Stingray makes sense.


But in cases like the Camaro SS, the new model LOOKED like the old one (retro).
My point was all they did was recycle the name Stingray. BFD. It pays no homage at all to its namesake.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

WTF ????

There's only 2 pedals there lol



Here's a Vette that was in Port Dover this afternoon

Mark


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Diablo said:


> But in cases like the Camaro SS, the new model LOOKED like the old one (retro).
> My point was all they did was recycle the name Stingray. BFD. It pays no homage at all to its namesake.


I would include the Charger and the Dart in that category.

They couldn't think of another name and had to use Dart?
The Charger is only offered in a four door, the originals only came with two.
They at least could've offered that option.


----------

